# St Barts Forums > St Barts Restaurants Wine & Food Forum >  >  Eating our way around the island 2022

## BenG

We dined at the following places during our two week trip. 


*Dinners*


Le Sereno (twice)
Orega
Papillon Ivre (twice)
LEsprit
Le Toiny
Quarter Kitchen
Tamarin
LIsola
Bonito
Zion (chefs table)


*Lunches*


Le Toiny Beach
La Cabane
Ti Corail
Rivyera
Santa Fe
Amis 
Fish Corner 
Gyp Sea
Sand Bar 


*Best dinners*


Zion (chefs table)
LEsprit
Orega
Le Sereno 


*Best lunches* 


Rivyera
Fish Corner 
Santa Fe 
La Cabane 
Ti Corail


*Best cocktails* 


Quarter Kitchen & Cocktail Lab (incredible list of spirits too)
Le Guanahani
Rivyera


*Best service*


Santa Fe
Papillon Ivre
Ti Corail
Orega
Zion


*Best dishes*


Orega - Tuna, Fois Gras, Teriyaki
Rivyera - Lobster Roll, smoky chipolte sauce, spices and pring onions
LEsprit - Roasted Pigeon, roasted legs Mille feille
Tamarin - Veal with a morel crust to share 
Le Toiny - Wagyu bavette with green peppercorn sauce 


Didnt really have a bad meal. Some bad service but thats better than bad food I guess. Really enjoyed both Papillon Ivre and Ti Corail, for both the food and friendly service. 


Sunset drinks and DJ at Fouquets and Rivyera were both fun. Sayolita was a good discovery for the local vibe and good value drinks (especially the spicy margarita)


Miss the live music at Baz, will it ever come back? Always used to be our go to for a post dinner drink. 


Eden to go was really good, had most of their salads for villa lunches, and the quiche is good. They also do some cocktails to take away if you are in a villa. 


We were asked for tips at La Cabane, Tamarin, Gyp Sea (waiter claimed service not included 🙄)


Traffic was pretty bad, I was surprised how busy the island was. Parking in Gustavia was a pain. More loud Americans talking at three times the necessary volume at restaurants than on previous visits as well.

Until next time 😎

----------


## Cwater

Never been to Papillon Ivre visiting this time in June if they are still open.  What did you have?  By the way great report.  Thanks

----------


## amyb

A Terrific Dining Summary.

Skipped but you might  think about Black Ginger,Bananiers, Tropical,  Repaire and Langouste.

As Phil lamented on our shorter visits, SO MANY RESTAURANTS, SO LITTLE TIME

----------


## cec1

You did a great job of fine dining . . . with great reporting on it!  Happy to read of your enjoyment in all!

----------


## JEK

Perhaps the most complete eat-o-rama ever documented herein! How many weeks was your visit?

On live music at Baz, I think the difficulty in securing short term housing for the visiting bands - mostly from NYC - was a persistent issue. Putting travel restrictions on top of that was just too much. Perhaps there is hope for next year!

----------


## BenG

At Papillon Ivre we had the croque-monsieur with truffle and comte (delicious), rillettes of the day, foie gras with red wine sauce, sardines, snails from burgundy. I like the way the bring out 3-5 glasses of wine for you to try, and you can choose from that. They also let us try a wine that was 70 Euros a glass, which we were never going to buy. Most glasses were good value by St Barth standards. Its the perfect venue if you fancy a lighter meal and just some nice wine.

----------


## BenG

> A Terrific Dining Summary.
> 
> Skipped but you might  think about Black Ginger,Bananiers, Tropical,  Repaire and Langouste.
> 
> As Phil lamented on our shorter visits, SO MANY RESTAURANTS, SO LITTLE TIME



Yes too many places, I went to Tropical for a drink and the setting is lovely. I’ve been to Langouste and Black Ginger before and enjoyed both.

----------


## BenG

> Perhaps the most complete eat-o-rama ever documented herein! How many weeks was your visit?
> 
> On live music at Baz, I think the difficulty in securing short term housing for the visiting bands - mostly from NYC - was a persistent issue. Putting travel restrictions on top of that was just too much. Perhaps there is hope for next year!



Two weeks. I’ve run 5 miles every day and still put on 2kg in weight… yes hopefully the live music will be back next season.

----------


## Jim Kelly-Evans

> Skipped but you might think about Black Ginger,Bananiers, Tropical, Repaire and Langouste.

Also Fouquet's and La Petit Plage both in Gustavia.

----------


## SZ484

Wonderful report! Currently on the island and thoroughly enjoyed lunch at Sand Bar yesterday. A terrific tuna tartare and tomato salad with mango, jalapeño, and basil. 
On the topic of gratuity, we have been asked if we would like to leave a tip everywhere we have dined except Bananiers and Repaire. Not just the usual suspects this time, we find most places asking. We leave cash when appropriate, but definitely notice the asking to be much more evident on this trip. 
Highly recommend the sweetbreads in morel cream sauce at Bananiers, escargot, and of course any of their pizzas (the truffle being my personal favorite)!

It feels great to be back!

----------


## cassidain

great report

----------


## BenG

> Wonderful report! Currently on the island and thoroughly enjoyed lunch at Sand Bar yesterday. A terrific tuna tartare and tomato salad with mango, jalapeño, and basil. 
> On the topic of gratuity, we have been asked if we would like to leave a tip everywhere we have dined except Bananiers and Repaire. Not just the usual suspects this time, we find most places asking. We leave cash when appropriate, but definitely notice the asking to be much more evident on this trip. 
> Highly recommend the sweetbreads in morel cream sauce at Bananiers, escargot, and of course any of their pizzas (the truffle being my personal favorite)!
> 
> It feels great to be back!



Actually its my last day on the island today, final lunch at Sand Bar which we do every time we are here Ill try the tuna tartare

----------


## cec1

> Actually it’s my last day on the island today, final lunch at Sand Bar which we do every time we are here… I’ll try the tuna tartare…



Enjoy!  and safe travels home!

----------


## amyb

Happy trails and safe travels.

----------


## GMP62

Great reporting, Ben, and appreciate your detailed dining accounts!

Safe travels tomorrow!

----------


## JoR

Baz owner told me he's done w live music...just can't make it pay for itself.  We met some fine musicians there over the years and I have my husband's CD collection to prove it.

----------


## Reed

WOW!  I just realized that in 2 weeks you have dined out more than my husband and I will have done in 7 months on the island:)  We are both in the food business and due to Covid did not have any house guests this season so we stayed close to home where we enjoy our view while cooking in.  I envy your dinning enthusiasm and great reporting!

----------


## shihadehs

We also have a CD collection from the old days of Baz Bar.  Evan Goodrow was one of our favorites

----------


## JEK

Adam Falcon was a great performer there too. Still keep up with him on IG.

----------


## JoR

https://youtube.com/watch?v=mxo8lMU8Fn0&feature=share (if this comes through).
Johhny Hoy and the Bluefish, still playing in MA it seems.  We always thought wed catch them there but my guy ran out of time.  Happy memories.

----------


## JEK

Seen this guy a few times at Baz

----------


## GramChop

https://www.bazpresents.com/artists/kirsten-thien/

Kirsten Thien and her blues band we’re amazing!  I sure hope live music finds its way back to Baz.

----------


## sandypants

Awesome report, thanks Ben! We need to post ours from last month. We were told tips were not included at Tamarin and Bagatelle. Dining plans were cut a bit short due to food poisoning night two, and it was vicious for both of us. Have a safe trip home!

----------


## Cwater

> Awesome report, thanks Ben! We need to post ours from last month. We were told tips were not included at Tamarin and Bagatelle. Dining plans were cut a bit short due to food poisoning night two, and it was vicious for both of us. Have a safe trip home!



in all our years visiting, Bagatelle was the only restaurant that asked for a tip.  I looked at her and said thank you and did not leave the tip.  They can ask anything they wantwe are in our happy place and will not let anything ruin the experience.

----------


## amyb

True story. When my Dad was asked that very question he replied, depending on the establishment,  either DON’T PLAY THE STOCK MARKET or DON’T BET THE PONIES,

----------


## cec1

> True story. When my Dad was asked that very question he replied, depending on the establishment,  either DON’T PLAY THE STOCK MARKET or DON’T BET THE PONIES,



Love it!

----------

